# Urban Hill Climb



## martint235 (10 May 2016)

This seems the best place to post this. On 1st Oct, Rollapaluza are running an Urban Hill Climb up Swains Lane in London. I've just had an email from them but it's not showing on their website yet and I can't copy the email at work.

The website linked to in the email is currently out of date but is urbanhillclimb.com. I'm sure they'll update it soon.

Not that anyone on here would be interested in racing up Swains Lane obviously.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jun 2016)

Looks fun .... to go and cheer the riders on


----------



## outlash (5 Jun 2016)

martint235 said:


> Not that anyone on here would be interested in racing up Swains Lane obviously.



Lord no, Karl Marx would turn in his grave etc etc....


----------

